# Archery God... I am not



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok, so thought I'd share a small bit of the large tracts of stupidity that apparently make up my "knowledge" when it comes to archery. I was shooting Carbon Storm 340's and some Gold Tips with my sight pins set the same. So.... the other day I'm blessed to recieve 8 Axis 340 with a smaller diameter to shoot at our company 3D league ok? Well, I go out and shoot Sunday and then again yesterday with these smaller diameter shafts right?? Everything is low... in fact, judging by my pins, they're all off by about ten yards ie, 40 yard pin to hit a 30 yard target and so on up to my 60 pin which cost me one of these brand new arrows which overshot an elk target (I was trying to compensate for what I knew would be a low shot) and rebounded, clearing the fence into SLC airport no mans land. I come in totally bummed, thinking I bumped my sight, everything is going to hell in a handbasket, only to have our tech guy explain smaller diameter shafts sit lower on my rest, leading to low shots on target. Last night, dialed in all my pins again... and honestly, from shooting last night, I'd be surprised if that wasn't part of my problem with dropping average in the UAC league. Just about everything I shot after dialing in for an hour at 20, 30, 40 and 50 yards was ten rings (I think I missed four out of probably 60 shots) and if not, it was because I consciously moved or flinched at the shot. Smooth draw, right pin on target, level bubble in the middle, release, 10 ring. It was SWEET!! Today I go out to try and set my 60 yard pin and once that happens, its all good come time to shoot the league on Thursday. I can't wait. Ok, done with story time now... just thought I'd share a rather embarrassing example of how much I still have yet to learn with regard to this awesome sport we are part of.

Oh, and something else I found kinda humorous.... here at Easton, we actually offer a purple arrow called the Jazz. They're calling your name IWAB. :lol:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Oh, and something else I found kinda humorous.... here at Easton, we actually offer a purple arrow called the Jazz. They're calling your name IWAB. :lol:


I would get some, but if I ended up shooting a monster buck with them, the national media wouldn't give me any credit, and would say that the buck was just having a bad day. :wink:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Your a head case Riley! :lol:







Ps-Welcome to the club!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> Your a head case Riley! :lol:
> 
> Ps-Welcome to the club!


Thanks Joey.... I totally agree and thanks for the welcome.  Luckily I work with two guys who know their archery inside and out (one came in second at the Arizona Cup actually :shock: ) and they're great about hooking me up with info and letting me pick their brain when I have questions, frequently, on all sorts of different things about archery. I need to go back over to UAC and show my face... don't want people thinking I don't go there anymore because of Easton. Wouldn't hurt to go hang out anyway and say hi to the guys. Went from shooting great to shooting in a breeze and yanking all sorts of shots yesterday... great to terrible and left me asking... why me?? :lol:


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

IWAB, if you killed a big buck with those purple arrows I think the national media not recognizing you would be the least of your worries, since myself and probably tim would have to break your knee caps for being a trader!!!!!


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I compare archery to golf. It is fairly easy but if you want to be good, it is a science. One of those sports you can be a weekend warrior, but to reach the next level, you must practicde. By hunting season, I can tell you why and exactly how I missed. It does not make it any better, but it gives me a piece of mind knowing.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

CP1 said:


> IWAB, if you killed a big buck with those purple arrows I think the national media not recognizing you would be the least of your worries, since myself and probably tim would have to break your knee caps for being a trader!!!!!


Oh, don't worry about me switching over. I am inexplicably and fiercely loyal to GT. I will never let you and Timmy down. Besides, I think that Gold Tip sticker on my truck would be too hard to get off if I did switch.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats my boy! I think I shall reward you for the loyalty!!!!!!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Oh, don't worry about me switching over. I am inexplicably and fiercely loyal to GT.


For that, I'm sorry.... on the other hand, the Jazz arrow would not be a good enough arrow to make me switch either... The Axis I shoot now though have made a believer out of me. I guess the opportunity to shoot some of the other high end offerings from Easton doesn't hurt either.  For what its worth, I went out today in the rain and shot at all the targets....8's and 10's with my Axis arrows. Now I suppose since I have everything set to what I want, I just need to get consistent.... and I have just the place to work on it. 8) Let me know if you are in town and want to hook up and shoot... I can always bring one person with me so if you want to come check it out, give me a holler.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That would be sweet. Would they let me shoot gold tips down there? When is the best time and where is the range located exactly?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

CP1 said:


> Thats my boy! I think I shall reward you for the loyalty!!!!!!


You are too good to me. Are you going to let me sleep in your tent with you???????


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it too late to withdraw the invite?? Just kidding... the place is out on the west side of the airport.... time doesn't matter really... I can shoot after work (I get off at 4:30) or on my lunch from 12:30-1:30. Hope things are well in "tile world".... talk to you later man.


----------



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

IWAB, heres the deal! I don't have a truck anymore so I may be bummin for a ride and a spot in your tent if ya know what I mean??? really my plan is to get e new ride that can pull a trailor, get a dish- and a good flat screan- then we can all chill with microwave goodies and play cards all night. Who cares about the early part of the hunt. We all know late season on the front is where its at!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

CP1 said:


> IWAB, heres the deal! I don't have a truck anymore so I may be bummin for a ride and a spot in your tent if ya know what I mean??? really my plan is to get e new ride that can pull a trailor, get a dish- and a good flat screan- then we can all chill with microwave goodies and play cards all night. Who cares about the early part of the hunt. We all know late season on the front is where its at!


Exactly, exactly, exactly, ding ding ding. And make sure we get Zach laughing. Can't wait.


----------

